# NEUSPEED Power Module



## illmatic41 (Aug 17, 2014)

Anyone seen or know more about this? Possibly something to use while car is still under warranty before doing an ECU tune.

http://www.neuspeed.com/332/0/0/3111/641015-neuspeed-power-module.html


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

This is very, very interesting!

Does anyone have any experience with this product from NEUSPEED?


----------



## barho (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't believe it is available yet for the 2015 2.0 engine


----------



## barho (Jun 16, 2014)

barho said:


> I don't believe it is available yet for the 2015 2.0 engine


Corrction, it appears it is available.......


----------



## MMVW111 (Oct 1, 2014)

I have the Neuspeed Power Module for my 2014 GLI and its a great alternative to a tune! Definitely gives you A LOT more power! For the money it is 100% worth it. I got mine from Modded Euros for $359.99, free shipping, no tax etc.. and If it hasn't given me 40hp and 40 torque like Neuspeed claimed, it feels very close to those numbers. I got the TOP pipe about 2 months later and noticed a slight gain in power. The Power Module is still working great 4 months later and pulls hard through every gear. It really wakes the car up and if your dealer is not tuner friendly, this is a great option.. If it's anything like the module they made for my MK6 GLI, I'm sure it's just as good for the MK7 engines...


----------



## s3u4ic (Sep 27, 2014)

I asked them about an S3 version, they are working on it, woo hoo.


----------



## illmatic41 (Aug 17, 2014)

I ended up picking this up since I wanted to avoid a TD1 flag. Install was a breeze if you can reach the boost sensor from the top...you can't see the sensor, as much as you can feel for it. The biggest problem I had was unclipping it. As for the power module, you can definately feel a difference from stock.


----------



## s3u4ic (Sep 27, 2014)

illmatic41 said:


> I ended up picking this up since I wanted to avoid a TD1 flag. Install was a breeze if you can reach the boost sensor from the top...you can't see the sensor, as much as you can feel for it. The biggest problem I had was unclipping it. As for the power module, you can definately feel a difference from stock.


Can you explain more about why it was hard to unclip it?


----------



## illmatic41 (Aug 17, 2014)

s3u4ic said:


> Can you explain more about why it was hard to unclip it?


It's actually a very simple clip like the rest of the electronic sensors. The hard part is doing the hand gymnastics to unclip it from the top because your hand has extreme restriction in regards to movement and postion. Basically, you are feeling for the sensor and it was tightly locked in. I acutally had to use a small flathead screw driver to pop the tab to loosen it and then pulled it free...all while really just feeling it rather than seeing it. It's probably a lot easier to just get the car on jack stands, undo the bottom cover and go from there. But if you can do it from the top, it really is just a 5-10 minute mod.


----------



## kjcooperncsu (Jan 5, 2015)

Illmatic4 1 our anyone else, how do you like it? I've read some pretty good reviews for the gti, haven't heard anything specific from someone w an A3


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

When will this be available for the S3?


----------



## s3u4ic (Sep 27, 2014)

RyanA3 said:


> When will this be available for the S3?


They wouldn't tell. :0/


----------

